# Sage Bamino Plus vs DTP- Newbie Help



## Chinzer (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I am thinking of upgrading my delonghi EC 220 to Sage Bamino Plus or DTP. After reading some reviews, my understanding on the machines is listed below. Please let me know if I misses anything.



DTP: bigger, comes with both single and double wall baskets, greater control over espresso but also requires more skills


Bambino Plus: seems fool-proof with preset programs, smaller, also comes with both types of baskets


I have read that you need freshly grind beans with Sage machines. If I get my beans grinded at the local coffee roaster and keep them in vaccum container, is that acceptable or am I better off using dual wall baskets?

Any recommendation is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Newbie on learning curve.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You'll be better off grinding your own beans. Even the time taken from grinding to getting home the ground coffee will go off.

I have a bambino, never had a dtp though from my knowledge I would add:

Afaik bambino as much control over espresso as dtp

Bambino auto milk steaming and frothing - works well

Bambino has latest thermojet and only activates at brew time - dtp more traditional thermocoil so needs some heat up time, others will confirm how much. Bambino ready in 3 seconds which is true though you have to warm basket and pf before you pull a shot


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The DTP lacks a 3 way valve and has simple on off brew controls. The 3 way helps dry the puck at after the shot has been pulled.

I assume the buttons on the Bambino can be programmed but over to Kennyboy on that as have never owned one.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes they can on the bambino - volumetric. However I never use - weigh in and out


----------



## Chinzer (Feb 15, 2021)

Can you froth the milk on the bambino manually without the temperature and volume buttons?


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes you can either manually steam milk or use the temp/froth (volume) buttons with the auto steam function. Unfortunately that's the only part I've mastered so far as cannot pull a decent shot out of mine.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fiyo said:


> Yes you can either manually steam milk or use the temp/froth (volume) buttons with the auto steam function. Unfortunately that's the only part I've mastered so far as cannot pull a decent shot out of mine.


 ha - reverse for me - manual milk steaming has been a mess but i think i have managed to get the shots just about ok. distribution tool and bottomless filter were key!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I found for a first machine, esp learning tbe ropes the dtp was brill, the steam takes about 40s but its perfect to learn on, steaming was the biggest jump up, when i moved to an hx it was rapid, then again to db. If id of got a db brand new the milks quite intimidating lol.

Never really noticed wet puck, just let it sit while you steam. Then knock out.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it has the volumetrics it sounds like it's the machine some wanted - a BE with no grinder which was available in the UK but the cost reduction was negligible.

That's assuming it has 3 way. I'd be surprised if it didn't.

The volumetrics can be made to work pretty well but it means keeping an eye on how much goes out of the OPV into the drip tray - if that is what it still does.


----------



## Chinzer (Feb 15, 2021)

Just an update, I ended up with DTP at the end. Amazed at how my stale beans tasted horrible without dual wall baskets. Steaming is great compared to the old Delonghi (we all know Delonghi is a scam...) Starting to pull some drinkable shots that resembles what I would get from the coffee shop. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Chinzer said:


> Just an update, I ended up with DTP at the end. Amazed at how my stale beans tasted horrible without dual wall baskets. Steaming is great compared to the old Delonghi (we all know Delonghi is a scam...) Starting to pull some drinkable shots that resembles what I would get from the coffee shop. Thanks for all the advice.


 awesome - welcome aboard and enjoy the journey!!


----------

